# Deciding????



## drew228 (Feb 19, 2010)

I havent bought yet but I am trying to decide whether to buy direct from Disney or go with a resale like The Timeshare Store.  Another question I have is which resort? Animal Kingdom is less money up front but the maintenance cost are more than Baylake Tower.  Any input would be helpful.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Why pay an extra buck?*



drew228 said:


> I havent bought yet but I am trying to decide whether to buy direct from Disney or go with a resale like The Timeshare Store.  Another question I have is which resort? Animal Kingdom is less money up front but the maintenance cost are more than Baylake Tower.  Any input would be helpful.



Save every dollar you can - that means go resale. As the remaining time left on the RTU contract dwindles the eventual resale heads toward zero.  The less you pay upfront the less you have to try to get back if you sell prior to the zero day OR the less total you paid to own to the bitter end. There is no benefit or fee difference no matter how you buy so why pay an extra cent for direct vs resale? Plus you help out an owner looking to sell - someday that may be YOU!  In any case the true cost will be the annual fees you are committing to so every dollar you save on purchase can go toward that.  You'll need it.


----------



## logan115 (Feb 19, 2010)

And the answer is ...................it depends.........

If you *have* to stay at a certain resort  and will be upset if you can't, then buy at that resort so that you can book at 11 months.  While not guaranteed, you will most likely be able to get what you want if you call at 11 months - or at least prior to 7 months.

Keep in mind that the 11 month booking window (any member can book any resort subject to availability at the 7 month mark) only helps you if you can plan that far ahead - if you can't, at 7 months "points are points" so your home resort doesn't matter at that point.

When are you most likely to be travelling ?  Many people have had great luck booking at 7 months (we own at SSR and switched to AKV at 7 months for our trip in May), but obviously there are no guarantees that you can get what you want at 7 months.  However, for busy times like Spring Break and Christmas to name a few it will be much tougher.

We plan on trying all of the resorts at some point, and are flexible in terms of where'd we will stay - the key thing for us was to own at one of the WDW resorts so we could always guarantee a room somewhere at WDW.  SSR is the best deal going for this as it has a relatively low buy-in, and some of the cheaper annual fees plus a 2054 contract expiration.  Plus, we've stayed at SSR and wouldn't consider it the end of the world if we couldn't switch to another resort at 7 months.

In terms of direct or resale, if you're going to buy into BLT, GCV, and to a lesser extent AKV - buying direct is what you'll be best off doing.  For any other resort you'll save thousands buying resale and have the same privelidges.  DVC does not make any distinction between members that bought direct from DVC vs resale.

There are some great stickies by fellow TUG poster DVC Mike over on Mouseowners.com (http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=4) that can give you plenty to think about as well, and the site is 100% DVC related so you may get a few more replies than here on TUG.

Good luck, and ask away.

Chris


----------



## logan115 (Feb 19, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> Save every dollar you can - that means go resale. As the remaining time left on the RTU contract dwindles the eventual resale heads toward zero.  The less you pay upfront the less you have to try to get back if you sell prior to the zero day OR the less total you paid to own to the bitter end. There is no benefit or fee difference no matter how you buy so why pay an extra cent for direct vs resale? Plus you help out an owner looking to sell - someday that may be YOU!  In any case the true cost will be the annual fees you are committing to so every dollar you save on purchase can go toward that.  You'll need it.



With DVC there are a few cases where direct may be better depending on what (if any) the current incentives are, but it only applies to the newer resorts that DVC is still selling out (BLT, GCV, and AKV).  Even though DVC just lowered the price on HHI and VB to $80 you can still save THOUSANDS buying these on the resale market.  Similar savings going resale for SSR, OKW, VWL, BCV, and BWV.

By the way, the quotes in your signature crack me up every time I see them.

Chris


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 19, 2010)

To the OP, we bought SSR direct back in 2006 during one of there "good incentive" deals. At that time it was about even with resale, but when you buy direct you get those points ASAP, so that's what we did. Paid cash, it's never a good idea to finance a TS purchase. 

I've got a total of 650 pts at SSR and VB, our major trip to WDW is Thanksgiving. No problem booking Grand Villas for the week(good thing about SSR, plenty of 3br units). We've done this for Turkey day 2009 and 2010. I book those at 11 months.

Have had good luck  booking 7 months or less for BWV(Boardwalk view) and BCV 2brs for MLK weekend. Got VWL in May and October.

With point systems(also have Wyndham)if you are online or on the phone the soonest you can book the better your results will be. If you can't plan 11/7 months out especially for busy holiday times or the first 2 weeks of December you are going to dislike the product. Those were the words from our guide and it's true. You might luck out once or twice, but don't plan on it.

I'm going for a Vero Beach  3br Beach Cottage for next April, only 6 of them. I'll be on the phone with DVC right at 9am at the 11 month window.


----------



## tlwmkw (Feb 20, 2010)

What are the current Disney prices for buying direct for SSR, BLT, and AKV?  Would love to know what they are offering.  BLT is already appearing as a resale and SSR and AKV have been for a while.

We toy with the idea of buying at DVC but can't really pull the trigger since we already own two Marriott TS's.

tlwmkw


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 20, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> What are the current Disney prices for buying direct for SSR, BLT, and AKV?  Would love to know what they are offering.  BLT is already appearing as a resale and SSR and AKV have been for a while.
> 
> We toy with the idea of buying at DVC but can't really pull the trigger since we already own two Marriott TS's.
> 
> tlwmkw



We own DVC and toy with the idea of buying a Marriott:hysterical: . 

Here's the DVCNews price list, Tim does a good job keeping it current
http://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-program/financial/pricing-a-promotions


----------



## Culli (Feb 20, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> What are the current Disney prices for buying direct for SSR, BLT, and AKV?  Would love to know what they are offering.  BLT is already appearing as a resale and SSR and AKV have been for a while.
> 
> We toy with the idea of buying at DVC but can't really pull the trigger since we already own two Marriott TS's.
> 
> tlwmkw



Check this site out for current pricing and incentives.  Right now not too much out there direct for incentives:

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-program/financial/pricing-a-promotions


----------



## Seth Nock (Feb 20, 2010)

Disney resales sell for significantly less than developer sales.  
Vero Beach $44/ point vs $80
Hilton Head $55/ point vs $80
Old Key West $61/ point 
Saratoga Springs $66/ point vs $112
Boardwalk $70 /point vs $106
Wilderness Resort $71/ point vs $101
Animal Kingdom $77/ point vs $112
Beach Club $80/ point vs $106
Bay Lake Towers $98/ point vs $120
You should decide if you are most interested in the resort or the better priced unit.  You also need to decide if you need to book 11 months in advance or if 7 months is enough.


----------



## Carl D (Feb 21, 2010)

Seth Nock said:


> Disney resales sell for significantly less than developer sales.
> Vero Beach $44/ point vs $80
> Hilton Head $55/ point vs $80
> Old Key West $61/ point
> ...


Shoot.. I hate to doubt you since you are a respected broker, but some of those prices look a bit optimistic.. especially passing ROFR.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Not the product for me but lets be real. It has done well*



Carl D said:


> Shoot.. I hate to doubt you since you are a respected broker, but some of those prices look a bit optimistic.. especially passing ROFR.



Carl - Seth is as plugged into pricing as anyone can be. If he posts it you can be certain its available for that amount or less.  Guaranteed. There is nothing unexpected in those results as the remaining years of use can only go down and with each one gone the remaining value dwindles while the potential liability for fees will continue to rise. Not a recipe for stable resale value. 

It is still far better than any other timeshare / system I am aware of. No timeshare holds its value and, long term, none have appreciated. If the remaining value that the holding can potentially be sold for is an important part of the ownership DVC owners should be smiling. They have it as good as it gets without a doubt. Those that thought it would make money or stay steady lost the bet, but the average buyer gets the use they desire at the resorts they want and for as little depreciation as there is in the industry. They have already accepted the high fee level and the lack of control as part of the deal so whats not to like about that result? Some pay as much or more for other controlling brand names and get far less at least in resale percentage. If you want what DVC offers and are willing to pay it delivers.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 21, 2010)

Carl D said:


> Shoot.. I hate to doubt you since you are a respected broker, but some of those prices look a bit optimistic.. especially passing ROFR.



I'm pretty sure Seth's number for HHI is dead on, from what I've read lately.


----------



## Carl D (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree about the prices, but are they stripped contracts or perhaps large contracts that always sell for less?
Also, are those a one time seller distressed price, or the commonly seen prices?


----------



## logan115 (Feb 22, 2010)

Carl D said:


> I agree about the prices, but are they stripped contracts or perhaps large contracts that always sell for less?
> Also, are those a one time seller distressed price, or the commonly seen prices?



Hard to tell without knowing all the details, could be larger contract sizes too.

If anyone's looking to buy-in or add-on I would recommend contacting Seth or searching google for dvc resales and you'll find some of the more known resale brokers that can help people out.

Seth - 

Not sure if it was on someone else's behalf or not, and guessing it's not just a coincidence, but when I got the paperwork on my DVC resale purchase the seller was listed as Seth Nock   - was that your DVC contract, or did your name show up because you were the agent ?

Was 160 Mar UY SSR points for $68, and if I remember correctly we had the offer accepted late Mar or early Apr 2009.

Chris


----------

